# Bad Certs? Really?



## fullauto2012 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## sidetone (Dec 16, 2017)

Mine has a green lock icon. What information do you get when you click on the lock with the exclamation point?
I don't remember correctly, but that could mean that some pictures, scripts or other are insecure. It depends on what it says. What browser is that? Has your browser cache been recently cleared?


----------



## fullauto2012 (Dec 16, 2017)

Firefox Browser... I was just poking fun, seeing as how I just spent 12 hours fighting with SSL certs a weeks ago and had to come here for help several times...


----------



## sidetone (Dec 16, 2017)

I thought it was too early for April 1st, so I went ahead and responded.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, when a picture or other page element is loaded from a 'non-secure' site, the icon changes. It happens on every forum that allows external links.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Dec 16, 2017)

Good to know. I was having the same problem, and changed certs 3 times trying to repair it.
I'll mark this off my list.


----------

